# What about Time?



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Time not popular enough to have their own forum? I've seen quite a number of beautiful Time builds and quite a bit of hub-bub since Boonen was crowned World Champion last year.
Howsabout it Ultra Lord Francois? Can we get a Time forum?

Here's a little fodder:

Boonen's limited Edition WCS frame... 300 made, 35 made it to the U.S.


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Beautiful bike. I totally agree...We need a Time forum. Have you had a chance to ride the Ulteam? I'd be interested in hearing some thoughts on this bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jsmst32 said:


> Beautiful bike. I totally agree...We need a Time forum. Have you had a chance to ride the Ulteam? I'd be interested in hearing some thoughts on this bike.


Multiple times... small, medium, and large... however each of these rides were just QC/ test rides.

I test rode a small and folks at the shop were thinking about sending out a search party, I was gone for a little bit I guess  

I have ridden an Edge and VXR (geometry is a bit different 'tween the two)
I have considered selling off all of my bikes just to be able to buy a VXR. Time is my favorite manufacturer by far, the science and execution that they put into their frames are second to none.... who else weaves their own tubes?

Typical Time handling characteristics... point and shoot handling (quicker than say Colnago, not as quick as say the 585)... Good power transfer. I could flex the Edge BB under power, but not the VXR. Good vibration damping qualities, more so on the Edge and VXS, than the VXR/ Ulteam.


----------



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

*Edge Translink*

Have you ridden the edge translink? Would you say there was much difference between the edge and edge translink in regards to the quality of the ride?

I have the edge translink on order now, but I was only able to get a test ride on the edge. I have been riding a Bianchi SL2 now for the last 3 years, so I'm really looking forward to get on my first carbon bike. 

Cheers


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Multiple times... small, medium, and large... however each of these rides were just QC/ test rides.
> 
> I test rode a small and folks at the shop were thinking about sending out a search party, I was gone for a little bit I guess
> 
> ...


...do you think they will not be so greatly impacted by the "carbon shortage" that is being chatted up ? that would be good.....
b0nk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

bonkmiester said:


> ...do you think they will not be so greatly impacted by the "carbon shortage" that is being chatted up ? that would be good.....
> b0nk


Everyone is impacted by the aerospace industry gobbling up the largest postion of available carbon fiber. Expect to see prices of carbon and titanium frames go up over the next few years... In other works.. get your carbon frames while their relatively cheap. You think $k is a lot for a frame now???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

BianchPaul said:


> Have you ridden the edge translink? Would you say there was much difference between the edge and edge translink in regards to the quality of the ride?
> 
> I have the edge translink on order now, but I was only able to get a test ride on the edge. I have been riding a Bianchi SL2 now for the last 3 years, so I'm really looking forward to get on my first carbon bike.
> 
> Cheers


It a little stiffer in the bottom bracket (carbon vs. aluminum shell) and a bit lighter than the edge. handling is going to feel the same.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*I Dig Time Being in Other Builders*

It's so crass to have a bike mass market enough to have its own forum:thumbsup: 
DAWS - you characterized the differences between the Time frames perfectly.
To the poster curious about the Edge Translink - Take it from an Edge Translink owner: Don't sweat it. Light as a feather. Steel-like road feel and comfort. Relaxed yet alert handling. A smidgen bottom bracket flex, but it doesn't slow me down any. I've got about 1300 miles on my Translink so far. Whether it's the frame or just a placebo effect, I have never ridden so fast, so comfortably, or so far. And this is coming from a guy who just came off a Colnago.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> It's so crass to have a bike mass market enough to have its own forum:thumbsup:


Yeah, maybe so, but I'm kinda lazy when it comes to looking things up on the forums and when it's slow at work I like to see other people's Times and read what folks have to say/ ask in regards to Time. You're right though Mapei. It is nice for Time to be under the radar enough to be an "other builder"


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Edge First*

Anyone got anything to say about the "entry level" Edge First? I find that bike very appealing for the pricepoint. 
Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> Anyone got anything to say about the "entry level" Edge First? I find that bike very appealing for the pricepoint.
> Thanks,
> -Pete


I know of a woman who races for McGuire cycling team and loves her Edge First.
It's a great way to get on a Time without breaking the bank.


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I see you sell both Colnago and Time on your website...how would you compare the Ulteam to the Extreme-C? Weight/Stiffness/ride/bike quality. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jsmst32 said:


> I see you sell both Colnago and Time on your website...how would you compare the Ulteam to the Extreme-C? Weight/Stiffness/ride/bike quality. Thanks


Give me a call and we can talk about it.

-Dennis 866-497-3624 x 204.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone is impacted by the aerospace industry gobbling up the largest postion of available carbon fiber. Expect to see prices of carbon and titanium frames go up over the next few years... In other works.. get your carbon frames while their relatively cheap. You think $k is a lot for a frame now???


I wonder how much of this carbon shortage is the typical "Panic BS" that happens every day on the petroleum market. Considering the "strength" of the airline industry right now, I find it hard to believe that anyone will be selling lots of airliners. That can't even afford to pay the help these days. They won't have to worry about buying more planes when all the ones they currently have will be sitting in hangars in mothballs. 

I just don't get it...


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

axebiker said:


> I wonder how much of this carbon shortage is the typical "Panic BS" that happens every day on the petroleum market. Considering the "strength" of the airline industry right now, I find it hard to believe that anyone will be selling lots of airliners. That can't even afford to pay the help these days. They won't have to worry about buying more planes when all the ones they currently have will be sitting in hangars in mothballs.
> 
> I just don't get it...


Maybe you could pose that question in a new thread rather than try to derail this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

axebiker said:


> I wonder how much of this carbon shortage is the typical "Panic BS" that happens every day on the petroleum market. Considering the "strength" of the airline industry right now, I find it hard to believe that anyone will be selling lots of airliners. That can't even afford to pay the help these days. They won't have to worry about buying more planes when all the ones they currently have will be sitting in hangars in mothballs.
> 
> I just don't get it...


well, I was thinking of the military more so than commercial carriers... but this thread is about Time bikes, not a materials shortage.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

velocipede said:


> Maybe you could pose that question in a new thread rather than try to derail this one.


Gosh, I didn't mean to upset the Forum Police. Sorry. Just commenting on someone else's comment. I hope you wrote them a citation as well. Go have another cup of coffee and come back when you're a little less grumpy. 

Back on topic... Time bikes are cool, yeah! They make Boonen fast! 

Seriously though, I'm quite intrigued by them (they are one of the best looking frames around IMHO), and have looked at them ALOT at a LBS. Just can't seem to convince myself to part with that kind of cash when there are soooo many carbon builders out there - I'm not really too sure what makes them better than, say, a LOOK, Spec. Tarmac or something like that.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Double post...


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> but this thread is about Time bikes, not a materials shortage.


I was interested in the thread, and then I think I quoted YOU about the materials shortage. Hmmm...

BTW - I might be wrong (although I doubt it), but the military is not making/ordering a lot of carbon AIRLINERS these days, which is where the carbon demand is said to be going - jumbo jets (per the MPLS Star Tribune AP article on Monday 8/7). Comment as you must however. My comment was simply pointing out that as long as people feed into a "scarcity" of material (just like oil), the prices will rise - artificially. A true "panic based economy" - watch the futures guys go crazy. And you've given them the food. 

Pleasure doing business with you. I'll log out of this thread. It's been fun.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

axebiker said:


> Gosh, I didn't mean to upset the Forum Police. Sorry. Just commenting on someone else's comment. I hope you wrote them a citation as well. Go have another cup of coffee and come back when you're a little less grumpy.


Wasn't trying to be grumpy.. Just thought it's be appropriate to discuss Time Bikes rather than a materials shortage... I was curt and assumptive. For that I apologize (perhaps due to the coffee)



axebiker said:


> Back on topic... Time bikes are cool, yeah! They make Boonen fast!


I think Boonen makes Boonen fast. There for.. appropriate discussion for another thread (joking... )



axebiker said:


> Seriously though, I'm quite intrigued by them (they are one of the best looking frames around IMHO), and have looked at them ALOT at a LBS. Just can't seem to convince myself to part with that kind of cash when there are soooo many carbon builders out there - I'm not really too sure what makes them better than, say, a LOOK, Spec. Tarmac or something like that.


They weave their own tubes and are capable of adding vectran or kevlar as need, where needed depending on the desired characteristic of the tube. They can mold and shape the tube again, as needed depending on the desired characteristic of the tube. Then there's the handmade lug... 
The carbon comes from Germany... I'm not sure if Duetchland is feeling the carbon pinch or not.

I'm not saying that's better, just different.

They bring old world craft to high tech bikes... To me, that's worth the extra dosh.


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Already made my decision...going with the Ulteam with Campy Carbon Record. Thanks though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jsmst32 said:


> Already made my decision...going with the Ulteam with Campy Carbon Record. Thanks though.


Good choice.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*[email protected] on Time 2007 bike frames*

hi [email protected],

i'm currently riding the '06 VXR, but i'm planning for an '07 upgrade (probably the Ulteam, or maybe the VXR again?)
my main concern is the VXR that i currently got is size XS (53cm top tube), but i actually need the XXS (51.5cm top tube):mad2: !!
in other words, it's a tad too big for me!

i'm in the midst of preparing the budget.

similarly, i do not have any info on the '07 TIME bikes, upgrades on the respective models etc.

would appreciate if you can update me if available?:idea: 

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Maverick said:


> hi [email protected],
> 
> i'm currently riding the '06 VXR, but i'm planning for an '07 upgrade (probably the Ulteam, or maybe the VXR again?)
> my main concern is the VXR that i currently got is size XS (53cm top tube), but i actually need the XXS (51.5cm top tube):mad2: !!
> ...


Well, buying another VXR wouldn't really be an upgrade, but yeah... it's no fun to ride such a nice bike when it doesn't fit.
Get yer budget together though as there are a couple of XXS Ulteams available and there are no changes for "2007"


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I went ahead and bought the ulteam with full campy carbon record/euros wheelset. Total weight is 15.9lbs, which is really light. It really amazed me how stiff this bike is, given its weight. this thing won't flex at all. I was previously riding a pinarello marvel and there is absolutely no comparison in stiffness or ride quality. Both bikes handle similarly...quick response. anyways i am completely happy with my purchase.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

*Sacriledge!*



jsmst32 said:


> I went ahead and bought the ulteam with full campy carbon record/euros wheelset. Total weight is 15.9lbs, which is really light. It really amazed me how stiff this bike is, given its weight. this thing won't flex at all. I was previously riding a pinarello marvel and there is absolutely no comparison in stiffness or ride quality. Both bikes handle similarly...quick response. anyways i am completely happy with my purchase.


How can you write about your new bike without posting a photo. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say PHOTOS PLEASE!!!

nice bike btw:thumbsup:


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a quick note about the 07 VXR's and Team ULVXRS's... the VXR will be the same but painted (don' know the colours but have heard blue and red mentioned) and the VXRS UL Team isn't changing. I know that some 06 VXR are being put on sale due to the colour change and that is how and why I'm building one right now. Hope that helps with your decision to build another Time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jderreks said:


> Just a quick note about the 07 VXR's and Team ULVXRS's... the VXR will be the same but painted (don' know the colours but have heard blue and red mentioned) and the VXRS UL Team isn't changing. I know that some 06 VXR are being put on sale due to the colour change and that is how and why I'm building one right now. Hope that helps with your decision to build another Time.


2007 VXR white blue and red... personally, I prefer the current offering.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

I just found the post earlier in the forums showing the Time lineup in a Euroshow.... sure glad I snagged my VXR before the all new white with blue and red highlights.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

nmnmnmnm


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*[email protected], jderreks....*

thanks for the feedback..

but if you look closely at the 2007 VXR Framesets (link on the euro site), there's one major difference apart from the color (blue/white) 

for 2007 VXR, the seat tube has changed to VXRS/Ulteam tubing, with its center tube partly bulging (e.g similar as current VXRS/Ulteam)
also, the braze on F/D clamp has 4 bolts instead of 3 (current 2006 VXR exhibits 3 fix bolt on):thumbsup: 

i guess TIME is trying to close the gap on the VXR comparing to VXRS/Ulteam..most probably the major difference for VXR comparing with VXRS/Ulteam lies only in the integrated seat-post/ and several CMT technology unique only to Ulteam.:aureola: 

i beg to differ but i think there should be some difference for the '07 Ulteam..
problem is i can't detect any noticable difference yet given the pic.:blush2: 

cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Maverick said:


> thanks for the feedback..
> 
> but if you look closely at the 2007 VXR Framesets (link on the euro site), there's one major difference apart from the color (blue/white)
> 
> ...



could you post a link to the '07 pics that you're seeing? I can't seem to find them. I have seen the photos and have had a talk with Time regarding '07 product, but they won't let me have a catalog until interbike.

I have been assured that there are no changes to the Ulteam. You're right, the VXR is getting the VXRS seattube minus the Translink. It comes as a great relief that they are using the same front der mount as the Ulteam as well. There will be changes to other models as well, but I'll let that info trickle in on its own.

2006 has been a stellar year for Time USA. People are finally recognizing the quality and performance of Time's frames. I excited to see what happens for 2007.


----------



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is the link.

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-3002171.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

BianchPaul said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-3002171.html


Thanks Paul.... I have seen these somewhere before... probably here on the boards somewhere. Difficult to keep track of all of the info available this time of year.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*[email protected], BianchiPaul...*

thanks for the response..and sorry for the late reply on the link.:blush2: 

do keep the TIME users updated should u have any latest infor on 2007 framesets, ya? 

cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*So Confusing....*

Well, It looks like Time is making some name swaps (according to Velo News)
The VXRS UL Team will now be the VXR UL Team (full carbon stem, carbon saddle cradle, lighter fork, and carbon dropouts.) and the VXR will now be the VXR Pro with a new seat tube... I find out if anything else has changed at interbike I guess, 'cus Time USA ain't talking (I approve of their approach. I wish this "early release" crap would stop.) 

Here's a little something from VN:

*"Time Sport International
Time has new components smattered throughout its line including two new pro-level frame modules, the VXR Pro Team and the VXR UL Team. The Pro Team has a standard seat post while the UL Team has the Translink integrated system and weighs in at 915 grams without the seat mast. The entire UL Team module complete with a new UL Team fork weighs, stem, seat mast and clamp weighs 1605 grams."*


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

After our various posts, I also checked with Time (my day job is with a northeast distributor of Time), as we have to plan the for next season. And also with you guys, it's wait until Interbike.... although my earlier comments were based on the early info from Time. Still glad I'm going with the 06 VXR.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jderreks said:


> (my day job is with a northeast distributor of Time)


you work with Downeast?
does Down east have a booth in Vegas this year?
I'll drop in and say hi if so.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

yup, I work at downeast.... and my other hobby/ slave-like job is innkeeper here in fryeburg, so I won't be in vegas *sob And actually we won't have a booth, the people going will just be in meetings to figure out the new products for the coming year. I may be out west though in the next year or so, culinary school or more bike industry beckons me to leave the bloody winters behind and get back home (california...)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jderreks said:


> yup, I work at downeast.... and my other hobby/ slave-like job is innkeeper here in fryeburg, so I won't be in vegas *sob And actually we won't have a booth, the people going will just be in meetings to figure out the new products for the coming year. I may be out west though in the next year or so, culinary school or more bike industry beckons me to leave the bloody winters behind and get back home (california...)


No kidding.... I'll be living about 2 miles away from the CIA (St. Helena) for the next year....
Let me know when you come out this way. i know some great rides.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Waiting for some time and good weather (no pun intended) to get some pictures... I just finished my sweet VXR! I have had (although briefly) the Elite and an Edge, but this is quite a difference. Not to say I wouldn't buy an Edge again, they are sweet frames. This beast is built with the Sram Force shifters, derrailleurs, and brakes, Dura-ace cassette, FSA slk cranks, FSA RD-400 wheels. So hopefully some pictures next week to show it off. As a side note, the SRAM was incredibly simple to setup and I really like the feel of the hoods and the shifting. Although the various cults will have their opinions about the SRAM, I have to admit the quality, ease of setup, feel, and rebuildability are good points in my cartoon world.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you seen the blow out prices on the '06 VXR? Holy Shite!!!

Apparently someone lost their distributorship and is giving these frames away!


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Where are you seeing these?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry I didn't take my camera to interbike... I saw the new colors in person (I was a little worried about the white VXR aka ProTeam.) The red Edge and white VXR look outstanding.

I bet on Bettini for the WC and now I'll put money on Time releasing another WCS module next year.

Congratulations Bettini, Quick Step, and Time! 2 WCS in a row for Time and Quick Step.

Hey Jderricks... sorry I didn't see you in Vegas. Had a bad crash at outdoor demo and made a beeline to see the vendors I needed to see and then got outta there. Maybe next year.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*Is Quickstep on TIME frames yr 2007?*

Hi guys.

can someone enlighten me if Quickstep will still be on TIME bikes next yr?

i have some guys telling me that Quickstep will be switching to Cannondale in 07, and TIME will be riden by Cofidis.. 

someone pls tell me this is false info..

rgds


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

*QuickStep on Specialized*

Cyclingnews.com just posted the news that Quickstep will be riding on Specialized bikes for 2007. Here's the link:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2006/oct06/oct06news2

...the power of money flexing it's muscles i suppose.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Is Time not popular enough to have their own forum? I've seen quite a number of beautiful Time builds and quite a bit of hub-bub since Boonen was crowned World Champion last year.
> Howsabout it Ultra Lord Francois? Can we get a Time forum?
> 
> Here's a little fodder:
> ...



I am bringing this thread back after seeing that Salsa forum is pointing to MTBR.com in Manufacturer Forum category. Now what's up with that? Lots of things have changed since it was posted. Boonen has been on a SpecialEd. He is also getting beat by Cavendesh in almost all sprints. I guess TIME caught up with him.  

Joking aside I think TIME deserves its own forum. One other builder that I see neglected is Wilier.


----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)

*Rxr*

Hi Guys!

Any feedbacks for the RXR frame?
What are the diffs between RXR and VXR?

Thanks.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Imo*



scubastonk said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Any feedbacks for the RXR frame?
> What are the diffs between RXR and VXR?
> ...


in my opinion VXR is a handsome and classic ageless looking frame, and RXR is something from a toy-store that Batman (or Joker?) would ride. And even more ridiculously priced that VXR.

I ride Time since 2006 so it's not an anti-Time post. They just lost me with those bizarre shapes that say "when I grow up I want to be a Cervelo". Yuck.


----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)

Got it set up !
The Super Record ceramics are smoooth..


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

scubastonk said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Any feedbacks for the RXR frame?
> What are the diffs between RXR and VXR?
> ...



I owned both and they are fantastic bikes.
To be honesty with you, I thought that the RXR Uteam was stiffer and more comfortable than VXR Proteam. But....after the placebo wore out...they ride almost identical.
One difference is that I no longer have a toe overlap with RXR Ulteam because of the 73 head tube angle it has (compared to 73.5 for Proteam).
I test rode a VXRS about 2 years ago and I think it was slightly more comfortable than VXR and RXR but I don't remember what wheels (and air pressure) it had.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

When is Time going to release details of their full 2010 lineup? Sure sure, they've posted details about RXR, NXR and RX... what about the REST of the lineup? i.e. the Edge/Speeder and V*** bikes. Surely they still make those models? End of the month (Interbike) maybe?

Update: I found a photo (on WW) at Eurobike of the Time booth and the VRS Vibraser at least continues... looked identical to me


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*2010 Time*

Hey 4cmd3,
The 2010 lineup has been released on a few sites. The first I saw was a Spanish site, but this one should give you a good idea what is coming; http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/eurobike-times-new-pedals-shoes-and-framesets--23081


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I completely agree...you guys really need your OWN FORUM. The best thing on my 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9 is my 309 gram Slice Si fork...100% hand-made by none other than TIME. 

If your bikes perform any good as this fork - my next bike is gonna be a TIME. They are the only company I know of that hand-weaves their carbon fiber in-house...not pre-peg carbon sheets bought from Toray Industries:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*07 edge racer*

were they made in france? i'm looking at getting one. i dont race and weigh 80kgs but like to train for fitness. what are thoughts on this frame?
thanx in advance


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

To my knowledge all Time frames are made in France except for Speeder model.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Time Edge may now be made elsewhere in EU like Czech republic (or at least some of it) but otherwise its made in France, less the Speeder which in my opinion is not a real Time - geometry is different to other Time models and made in Asia. Quality should still be good but different to other Time models.


----------

